# Need side work!!



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I am looking to do some side work: Yard work, Maintainence work, wash vehicles, can do minor mechanical work, I have a truck for hauling. I dont mind doing manual labor, so you need stuff moved, or a hole dug, give me a call. I do have a full time job already, so im not looking to make a living, just earn a little extra to fund my hobby. 

I am just getting into hunting this year, and need to buy the neccessities: Clothes, boots, gun, stand, ect.. Any help would be greatly apreciated. Thank You in advanced! - Mike


----------

